

Mermaid School’ Makes a Splash in Spain - pmcpinto
http://www.wsj.com/articles/mermaid-school-makes-a-splash-in-spain-1440722589

======
dalke
> Once confined to aquatic shows or Hollywood movies, “mermaiding”—swimming
> with a fish-shaped tail ...

For example, Weeki Wachee Springs in Florida (see
[http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2068](http://www.roadsideamerica.com/story/2068)
or
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeki_Wachee_Springs](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Weeki_Wachee_Springs)
).

An ex-boss recounted how when she was growing up in north Florida, many girls
her aged dreamed of being a mermaid, and would use a filled sink to practice
holding their breath.

